# Durban Vape Fest



## Hooked

16 Dec. 2017

See "Vape Fest" on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/VapeFestival


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Looks like a really nice venue - must say.


----------



## Imperator

Super keen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Definitely in. 

Will have been paid and will be on leave. 

Perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Joined @Vape Republic this weekend at the Durban vape fest, was awesome being with Akeel! Also great meeting the guys from Signature Vapour in the UK, a bunch of genuine people making great memories

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Republic

It was such an Awesome weekend! 
Thank You @Jengz and @Rob Fisher for turning friends into family.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape Republic

Huge thank you to all those who came out to show some love to Vape-republic this past weekend at the Vape fest in Durban.

It was good to see some old faces and have a laugh. Also great to have had the opportunity being in the company with some international names such as Signature Vapor who were repping fantastic and flavair! The Vaping community never disappoints!


----------

